# Wash Drum Fire Pit



## Alaskan OutBackers (Apr 2, 2005)

I saw someone post something last week on the washdrum fire pit............I would like to report, I was inspired to see if it really worked. I purchased the used wash drum, 4x4 framing bracket for the legs....4 of them for stability, 2 cans of high temperature paint, misc. nuts bolts and screws and used it this weekend while up at the Russian River attempting to catch some salmon







no luck on the salmon they out witted me this round....It works like a charm....didnt get that smoke smell in the cloths, made a hot fire and burned everything to ashes, put out lots of heat....VERY pleased with the outcome







My father n law was so impressed, since I had to travel home for work on Monday, he decided to continue to camp with it and build one for him when he gets back in later this week. It was quite the conversation piece...............We had a close encounter with the GRIZZLEY type







came strolling into camp........Total cost around $35 for everything. When I get it back I will get some photos uploaded.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear the washer drum worked great for you








WOW!! that must have been something to have a crizzley stroll into your camp









Don


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Wow...we look forward to the pics!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Pictures...Pictures...Pictures.

(please)


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I would love to see photos of the framing brackets...we're trying to decide whether or not to weld feet on our washer drum. Trying to get some good ideas to lift it up off the ground.

Did you get photos of the bear?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I guess I am going to have to keep my eyes out for one of these. I have never actually seen one in person. I still like my open campfires, but the times, they are a changing, and we are getting more and more restrictions on them all the time.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'd like a pic too....especially of the bear!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

This is our washer drum firepit, stainless steel, measures 16 1/2" high and 21 1/2" wide. My husband wanted the stainless instead of porcelain. His thought was once the porcelain burned off, that the metal underneath could rust. I found this for $25.00 at a local appliance place that sells old refurbished machines. I guess this one didn't make it


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

That looks cool...keep us informed on the mods to it please!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks for the pictures but do you have any with the legs attached.

I'm liking this idea more and more.

Bill.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

skippershe said:


> This is our washer drum firepit, stainless steel, measures 16 1/2" high and 21 1/2" wide. My husband wanted the stainless instead of porcelain. His thought was once the porcelain burned off, that the metal underneath could rust. I found this for $25.00 at a local appliance place that sells old refurbished machines. I guess this one didn't make it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The yard looks pretty Dawn...where's the OB anf boat???


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

countrygirl said:


> skippershe said:
> 
> 
> > This is our washer drum firepit, stainless steel, measures 16 1/2" high and 21 1/2" wide. My husband wanted the stainless instead of porcelain. His thought was once the porcelain burned off, that the metal underneath could rust. I found this for $25.00 at a local appliance place that sells old refurbished machines. I guess this one didn't make it
> ...


By "yard" you mean that pea plant in the potters container?


----------

